# Cancelled another job interview



## petals (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know what is wrong with me. I've cancelled 3 job interviews so far. First one I cancelled the night before - I told myself I didn't like the practice. Second interview I cancelled on the day again told myself I didn't like the practice. The third one I got ready, left my house got to the station and decided to turn around - I ended up phoning them and cancelling. I seriously don't know how to stop cancelling feel like I am trying to rationalise why I'm cancelling the interviews by making excuses.

My background I recently completed my masters and have started job hunting. During my time at university I spoke to the university counsellor as I was not coping with the stresses of the course and anxiety.

Does anyone have any advice on overcoming the fear/anxiety that comes with interviews? 

AHHHHHHHHHHFDSfdsjfsdlkfjs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You called and canceled? That is scarier and harder than interviewing lol. Takes me a min to gather the confidence to make a call. You seem qualified just give it a go. Have you had bad interviews in the past? They are usually pretty quick and if you can call on the spot to cancel you're pretty brave already .


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I get through job interviews by practicing a lot beforehand. I rehearse answers to different questions, either in my mind or out loud. I also make notes and look through my old coursework (also recently finished my master's and job searching). 

Most of that doesn't get used in the interview, but it helps calm my nerves. It also keeps me from freezing if I get a question I didn't anticipate.


----------



## petals (Aug 9, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> You called and canceled? That is scarier and harder than interviewing lol. Takes me a min to gather the confidence to make a call. You seem qualified just give it a go. Have you had bad interviews in the past? They are usually pretty quick and if you can call on the spot to cancel you're pretty brave already .


Thanks Kevin001 for your comment. YES! I panicked I emailed first then followed with a phone call as it was only 1 hour before my interview. My heart was pounding!!! I've worked in this field before and I've had interviews in the past just after I finished my Degree I was fine then but my first job was horrible. I'm trying to be more selective with who I interview with and where I want to work.


----------



## petals (Aug 9, 2017)

firestar said:


> I get through job interviews by practicing a lot beforehand. I rehearse answers to different questions, either in my mind or out loud. I also make notes and look through my old coursework (also recently finished my master's and job searching).
> 
> Most of that doesn't get used in the interview, but it helps calm my nerves. It also keeps me from freezing if I get a question I didn't anticipate.


Thanks firestar! I prepared some questions and my reply yesterday evening but clearly I didn't feel prepared otherwise I would not of cancelled. Need to perhaps practice and rehearse a bit more in the future. Good luck with your search. I hope you find what you are looking for!!!!


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

petals said:


> Thanks firestar! I prepared some questions and my reply yesterday evening but clearly I didn't feel prepared otherwise I would not of cancelled. Need to perhaps practice and rehearse a bit more in the future. Good luck with your search. I hope you find what you are looking for!!!!


Thanks and good luck to you, too  Job searching is tough, but getting interviews is a good sign. Clearly employers are interested in you.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

You just have to force yourself to do it i guess, it is the only way you can get a job


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

It is important to break this before it becomes a habit. You have to understand that the first 10 or so interviewers you have are really just warm ups because you have to improve your skills. Understand that you are not going to be the best the first time but that you will improve over time. I know how it feels I HATE interviews because they feel like such an awkward and formal way of attempting to get to know someone.


----------

